# Deck stain brushes



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

Does anyone know of a deck stain brush that widens to about 5" on the bottom? Im using semi-trans latex. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

We use these. They also come in 4"

http://www.theprosealerstore.com/wooster-6-pro-stain-brush-case-of-4.htm


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I sell the Arrow Worthy Olympian. Sizes 3", 4", 5" & 6" Great brushes too.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

These are close to the ones PP posted, except they are 5.5 inches and the bristles are a natural/synthetic blend making them good for latex. Get mine at local BM


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

joshmays1976 said:


> These are close to the ones PP posted, except they are 5.5 inches and the bristles are a natural/synthetic blend making them good for latex. Get mine at local BM


 Forgot pic


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

joshmays1976 said:


> These are close to the ones PP posted, except they are 5.5 inches and the bristles are a natural/synthetic blend making them good for latex. Get mine at local BM


Forgot pic


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> We use these. They also come in 4"
> 
> http://www.theprosealerstore.com/wooster-6-pro-stain-brush-case-of-4.htm


I've been using these too, mainly the four inch. Today I picked up one of these from Lowes to try after it stops raining.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_442809-1582...&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=paint+brushes&facetInfo=


----------

